# Best Bud Trimming Scissors?



## budnessman (Feb 13, 2017)

I've been using these spring loaded scissors to trim my bud, and its okay but I think I'd like a pair that doesn't have a spring because it gets tiring on my hand after a while. Only problem is there are like a thousand different types and I'm not sure.....I think I'm going to try a curved blade because it seems like the scissors fit the profile of the bud a little better. Have any of you used a curved blade? My current pair are fiskars. I think if nothing else I may just alter the spring a little to make it more squishy....but I feel like they're not the best trimming scissors...


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 13, 2017)

fiskars
https://www.dripworks.com/fiskars-micro-tip-trimmers?gclid=CK6UtJ2LjtICFRi2wAod-ogHQw

everything else is dumb for me so far.


----------



## ruwtz (Feb 24, 2017)

Bonsai pruning snips on Amazon. Buck each. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013Y3WJ7G/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487971366&sr=sr-1&keywords=bonsai+pruning

Anything spring loaded makes my hands tired after a while. These are just the right amount of springy and razor sharp too.

I open them all, dunk them in isopropyl alcohol and as they gunk up during trimming I rotate them back into the alcohol. Every time I reach for a new pair they are clean and ready to go. At the end of a days' trimming I let the glass of IPA evap and left behind is pure scissor hash. No messing.


----------



## Robert A McBride (Mar 8, 2017)

Hands down. Chikamasa Garden Scissors. You won't find a bad thing to say about them. Except maybe the price, lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)

This is my scissors. There are many like it, but this one is mine.
My scissors is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.
Without me, my scissors are useless. Without my scissors, I am useless. I must cut my scissors true. I must trim cleaner than my enemy who is trying to kill me. I must out scissor him before he out scissors me. I will...


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

I use my teeth .....trimmers are for pussies .

Corn cob style .

Or the two pack at Home Depot for around 20 bucks works well tbh .....Ive bought different styles and types over the years ......I have a bucket full and switch as I trim hours on end so it makes me feel like I'm winning mentally .....but in reality super sharp and a soft spring with some ISO is the best ......for all you non teeth trimmers that is .



(((Do I have something stuck in my teeth))


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 10, 2017)

I like kitchen scissors for general pruning.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 10, 2017)

I just hold the big untrimmed buds nice and dry and crispy by the stem and shake them violently until all the bud leaves fly off. 

Am I supposed to use scissors?


I actually really like these. 

https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-96386935J-Comfort-Floral-Snips/dp/B0000950PY


----------



## AlaskaD (Mar 14, 2017)

Robert A McBride said:


> Hands down. Chikamasa Garden Scissors. You won't find a bad thing to say about them. Except maybe the price, lol


Yup. You can even get them now with blades that are curved to get more with each snip.


----------



## Cletus clem (Apr 23, 2017)

Curved chikamasas are the way to go. Be ware, they are sharp! I have trimmed many a bud and am pretty good with a pair of snips. When ive gotten a little excited with fiskars, it was like a bad paper cut. Brand new pair of chikamasas took a chunck out of my finger. With fiskars, the locking mechanism fucks up, the springs tire your hands out and they are very sharp compared to safety scissors for kids. The chikamasa are light, sharp and effortless. The curve gives you the ability to conture with the bud as well as great visibility.


----------



## haloman420 (Apr 23, 2017)

I find micro tip scissors to be the best.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm a Fiscars man myself but I remove the blade locking thingie.


----------



## Seserth (Apr 23, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> fiskars
> https://www.dripworks.com/fiskars-micro-tip-trimmers?gclid=CK6UtJ2LjtICFRi2wAod-ogHQw
> 
> everything else is dumb for me so far.


These are the same ones i use. Good choice.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Apr 23, 2017)

I tear the fresh leaves off with my bare hands like an animal


----------



## loftygoals (Apr 23, 2017)

Chikamasa blue handle straight, red handle curved or Fiskars titanium micro tip. They are all contenders.


----------



## CaliSmokes (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Apr 24, 2017)

I like the Sago Brothers that @ruwtz posted. They work excellently and have just the right amount of spring. Plus they're about $1


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Oct 2, 2017)

ruwtz said:


> Bonsai pruning snips on Amazon. Buck each. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013Y3WJ7G/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487971366&sr=sr-1&keywords=bonsai+pruning
> 
> Anything spring loaded makes my hands tired after a while. These are just the right amount of springy and razor sharp too.
> 
> I open them all, dunk them in isopropyl alcohol and as they gunk up during trimming I rotate them back into the alcohol. Every time I reach for a new pair they are clean and ready to go. At the end of a days' trimming I let the glass of IPA evap and left behind is pure scissor hash. No messing.


pure genius!


----------



## kristoffolese (Nov 1, 2017)

ruwtz said:


> Bonsai pruning snips on Amazon. Buck each. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013Y3WJ7G/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487971366&sr=sr-1&keywords=bonsai+pruning
> 
> Anything spring loaded makes my hands tired after a while. These are just the right amount of springy and razor sharp too.
> 
> I open them all, dunk them in isopropyl alcohol and as they gunk up during trimming I rotate them back into the alcohol. Every time I reach for a new pair they are clean and ready to go. At the end of a days' trimming I let the glass of IPA evap and left behind is pure scissor hash. No messing.


But no finger hash? Oh no! Lol


----------



## ruwtz (Nov 1, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> But no finger hash? Oh no! Lol


Huh? Still plenty of finger hash!


----------



## kristoffolese (Nov 2, 2017)

ruwtz said:


> Huh? Still plenty of finger hash!


 do you evaporate out all the iso to get to the dissolved finger hash? I always just scrape it off with a razor as I go along *edit*- ahh... just saw that you DO evap nvm me... mixing indica & sativas again, I can't be trusted with reading and writing lol


----------



## kristoffolese (Nov 2, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> I like the Sago Brothers that @ruwtz posted. They work excellently and have just the right amount of spring. Plus they're about $1


well, giving the bonsai scissors a go... Just bought em, on the way


----------



## Inspector (Nov 6, 2017)

Robert A McBride said:


> Hands down. Chikamasa Garden Scissors. You won't find a bad thing to say about them. Except maybe the price, lol


Second the chikamasa..


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the tips! We just ordered a 2 pack of Fiskars. We just can't wait to start feeling that finger pain.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 21, 2017)

Fiskars


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Nov 21, 2017)

Talk about your all-time case of buyer's remorse... Just when you take the plunge based on the most positive reviews you get another to make you seriously reconsider your choice. And our scissors haven't even arrived yet.

Our weak hands are going to be so strong after the trimming is over.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 22, 2019)

__





Kitchen Scissor - 6.5" Length | jbprince.com


Small blade flexible handle shears with molybdenum vanadium stainless steel blades.




www.jbprince.com




I use these


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 22, 2019)

Chikamasa non-stick curved scissors are the most comfortable for long trim sessions. Very sharp just be sure you dont clip any thick branches with them and just use them for actual trimming. I used to swear by the spring loaded fiskars till i started using the chikamasa


----------



## Nizza (Oct 22, 2019)

chikamasa flourine coated
do not scrape these it is similar to tephlon
any scraping takes the coating off just buy multiple pairs if you need to clean them faster the coating will stop the blades from gunking and separating out

in alcohol dunks (edit,..)

i did my whole harvest just by rubbing the blades off with just my fingers but i bled a couple times accidentally.

lets go for chicas with the flourine coating and no scraping. add a trim bin into there..

ive done the spring loaded scissors.. the joyce chens worked great initially when i was a lower volume.. just great quality scissors IMO chikamasa or joyce chen. And its my fav design over the years


----------



## Nizza (Oct 22, 2019)

read that.. resin-resistant. say it twice.. JACKPOT! lol just fkin around. but in my opinon these are sweet! as long as u alcohol wash and dont scrape them with stuff.. or throw them or something


https://www.amazon.com/Chikamasa-Stainless-Scissors-Fluorine-Resin-resistant/dp/B00JSYB9I6/ref=pd_sbs_86_t_0/135-4132415-1048309?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00JSYB9I6&pd_rd_r=b460d457-d002-470c-85e9-c2018dd98c4d&pd_rd_w=RZAC6&pd_rd_wg=jstDG&pf_rd_p=5cfcfe89-300f-47d2-b1ad-a4e27203a02a&pf_rd_r=EY05P398BP5W4W094XPF&psc=1&refRID=EY05P398BP5W4W094XPF



4$ more than those ones. if you want to pay less to be able to scrape them scissors do it

I think the coating is nicer on smaller grows?


----------



## fartoblue (Oct 22, 2019)

Chikamasa blue handle. They are the only ones I can resharpen. I use a miniature diamond steel and can get them as good if not sharper than when they were new 2 years ago. If the blades go rusty like Chikamasa's do, it is generally a sign that they are made from a steel that can be sharpened, most of the cheaper brands are stainless and disposable when they go blunt.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 22, 2019)

I love the Chikamasa shears. I have several different styles. They are the best. Used to use fiskars microtip, they are good but the Chikamasa is way better.


----------



## Renfro (Oct 22, 2019)

The fiskars have an issue with springs breaking, they last a good time before that but thats what takes them out of action.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 22, 2019)

I also use chikamasa shears in the garden and they kick ass, cut through thick branches with ease and the springs have the perfect tension.


----------



## belvmont (Oct 23, 2019)

Robert A McBride said:


> Hands down. Chikamasa Garden Scissors. You won't find a bad thing to say about them. Except maybe the price, lol


this guy knows, the weigh less, easy in hand and u can trimmer forever with them.


----------

